# Snake Tatts? [and picture help!]



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

On Monday I get my latest and largest tat on my back. It takes up the whole back and will take me two full day sessions to hopefully finish it. Of course it's got a few snakes in it.....two pythons and a cobra in the middle with some tribal and celtic work amongst it. i have been looking around and surprisingly there isnt many pics/tatts on the net to compare it with. do any of you guys have any tattoos involving snakes? or have any wicked pics that i could take a look at? 

fanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

no, though can we c urs?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

ur entire back ouch i dont think i would be able to come back the second day lol


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

Well libers, i'll wait till i have it done then i'll give ya a peek. it took me 3 months to draw up to my liking, & im a bit paranoid bout someone rippin it off in the future. How bout i put in the half finished version for the time being...thats if i can get a pic to show up - i have been havin trouble lately.


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*



> i dont think i would be able to come back the second day lol



Ive got a 5 day healing break thank Heaven's


----------



## Gregory (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: RE: Snake Tatts?*

Tattoos are for insecure people that need them to hide behind.


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

hope this works......?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*



> Tattoos are for insecure people that need them to hide behind.


 If they are on his back..isnt he hiding in front of them?


----------



## Gregory (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

True Greebs, I never thought of it that way. Thanks.

Tattoos are for insecure people that need them to hide behind or in front of.


----------



## hey_im_sam (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*



> If they are on his back..isnt he hiding in front of them?


Touche`.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*



> Tattoos are for insecure people that need them to hide behind


 So what makes you come to this conclusion oh wise one?People get tattoos for many different reasons and i actually take offence to what you say but you are entitled to your opinion as is anyone else :roll:


----------



## Ricko (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

hey greg dont you have tats mate? i love them and will be getting more in the future. also i see you will be at the meet, looking forward to catching up again mate. is the young one coming mate?


----------



## Gregory (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

I do??
Shyte, how'd they get there???


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*



> Tattoos are for insecure people that need them to hide behind.




are you for real Grog..ery? That would make a hell of alot of art lovin' Australians insecure then eh. lol. And tell me how you can hide behind them when they are on your errr ..........body? :roll: :lol: :roll: 

looks like im crap at adding pics libers - wot am i doin wrong? or am i just dumb cos i have tattoos?


----------



## Ricko (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

dont you? i thought you did but i may have been mistaken, if i am mistaken im sorry mate. hey mr.k got any good sites or pic as im dumbfounded for what to get next. also where do you get yours done and by who?


----------



## angelrose (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*



> Tattoos are for insecure people that need them to hide behind.


I know who has the insecurity and it isn't the guy with the tat who doesn't feel the need to criticise others life choices.
Tattoo's are art, and art is what you want it to be, i wouldn't criticise you for wanting to hang a painting on your wall would I?

God some people piss me off, nothing better to do than **** on others... sorry for the language, im sure you will blot it out....

Angel


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

Sorry for the trouble mate, plus people who try to tell people how they should be or act are actually trying to fix a problem they have with themselves that they are insecure about.


----------



## Gregory (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

If you knew me you'd see the funny side of my comments.


----------



## angelrose (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

Mr.k feel free to email me a pic at [email protected] and i will chuck it up there for you.


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*



> are you for real Grog..ery? That would make a hell of alot of art lovin' Australians insecure then eh. lol. And tell me how you can hide behind them when they are on your errr ..........body?



geez looks like im a sloth-like typer too - got in way too late with this one.

Can't help ya with sites ricko as they all seem to be crap. i just buy mags and or draw my own. My old mate from perth is flyin in to do it for me in front of the good old idiot box at home. Ahhhh comfort and no staring eyes when i cry!!


----------



## Gregory (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

Geez you young people arc up quick....lmao.


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

thanks angel, will it matter how large it is cos i can bring it down to 900x1200 if ya want? will send it through soon.


----------



## Dicco (Dec 1, 2004)

Don't worry Greg, I understood the comical side :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

I must of missed where he said something funny :roll:


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

all the drugs our parents took must be havin an effect on us crazy youngsters :wink:


----------



## Greebo (Dec 1, 2004)

The irony lies in the fact that Greg has tattoos.


----------



## Stevo (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

I like milk


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

lol, i wonder how bad our kids will b since all the stuff we do.


----------



## Gregory (Dec 1, 2004)

You would though Pete.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

:roll: Ahhh the niavety of youth.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*



> If you knew me you'd see the funny side of my comments.


Well you say that quite often and that may be so, but, you lack a certain tact in your posts!!!


----------



## Gregory (Dec 1, 2004)

It's a tough audience we've got here Greebs.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 1, 2004)

If my kids ever do half the stuff that I used to do when I was their age, I'll kill 'em!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: RE: Snake Tatts?*



Mr.K said:


> > i dont think i would be able to come back the second day lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a 5 day healing break thank Heaven's


 yea but still i couldnt spend more then an hour under the needle on my back anyways u got anything on ur back yet


----------



## womas4me (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Snake Tatts?*

Any monkeys?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Snake Tatts?*



womas4me said:


> Any monkeys?



Where did that come from :lol:


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Snake Tatts?*

Yeah, a few tatts, scars and pimples


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Snake Tatts?*

Well i have the scars, pimples and the tatts are still to come


----------



## Greebo (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Snake Tatts?*

A couple of body piercings .


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Snake Tatts?*

That pic will be on soon libers, angel is doin the dirty work for me. its only the middle section so ya missout on a fair bit and there is still alot of shading i havnt finished...but you'll get the idea. the bottom half ties in with a maori design i have down near my bike rack so i didnt wanna show it


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Snake Tatts?*

Ah still have to get some. i like the idea of fleshies. does anyone have any?


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Snake Tatts?*



> A couple of body piercings



the problem with the piercings is that they rip out too often. my experience anyways. still like em but :wink:


----------



## Greebo (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Snake Tatts?*

Nah, the only problem I have experienced is irritation from spicy food.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Snake Tatts?*

Yeah um u know u shouldn't eat spicy food after getting any mouth peircings ay :roll:


----------



## Greebo (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Snake Tatts?*

Do it all the time. It rarely has any effect. But I'm sure you would know better than I would.


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Snake Tatts?*

I like my girlfriends' one.......  :lol:


----------



## womas4me (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Snake Tatts?*

So do i


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*



> The irony lies in the fact that Greg has tattoos


And we are all supposed to know that or what :roll:


----------



## Stevo (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

You like mr K's girlfriends piercing too womas?


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 1, 2004)

> Nah, the only problem I have experienced is irritation from spicy food.


For a minute there I thought you got your ring pierced :shock: 

Anyway on the body mod thing, what makes a bloke wake up one morning and decide a couple of bolts through his willy is a good idea?


----------



## hugsta (Dec 1, 2004)

> Anyway on the body mod thing, what makes a bloke wake up one morning and decide a couple of bolts through his willy is a good idea?


Geeeez, I wouldn't pick on you for hanging a painting on your wall, so don't pick on me.....


----------



## angelrose (Dec 1, 2004)

*...*

Mr.K's pic, i had to bring it down to 800 x 600 as that is the max pix size for this site....


----------



## hugsta (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: ...*

From what you have posted, looks pretty awesome. I too want to mix up Maori and snake designs. I want to get one over my left shoulder and onto my arm after my wife has our first child in about 22weeks.


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: ...*

ahhhh, no bloody wonder i havnt been getting em on. Thanks angel. What do ya reckon anyway? The finished product looks heaps better - and will look even better still on the skin......i'm so exytid!!


----------



## angelrose (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: ...*

Yeah it actually tells you that when you try to put something bigger on but its in an abscure place...

http://www.tucows.com/preview/194953.html

go there for a tool for easy resizing... once installed you simply set the settings permanantly to 800 x 600 and then pic any picture and hit make it, and its done...


----------



## angelrose (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: ...*

im gonna go get hubby to take some pics of my tats brb


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: ...*

lol, thats cool - i got photoshop. just another awsome program that took me 6 months to figure out the basics. will have a look anyways


----------



## angelrose (Dec 1, 2004)

*My Tats*

Here's they is....


----------



## angelrose (Dec 1, 2004)

*one more*

one more, and yes i know they are all just girlie shyte...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE: one more*

lol, well thay must mean something to u so they can't b that shyte.


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE:*

one last try....if it works the tatt is one of my mates first attempts at anything larger than a tennis ball...he's a bloody natural i reckon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE:*

WOW, how do they get the tats so simetrical? do they stencil it? (sorry about the spelling)


----------



## herptrader (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE:*

Hey I have my wife's tattoo as my avitar ;-)


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE:*

hey thats cool 2, though not as impressive as Mr.K's :wink:


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE:*

hehe, its all up to how well ya prepare your stencils and trace em out. me and my mate (tattooist are ex signwriting buddies so we have the "perfectionist" drilled into us. not all tatts are smooth looking....some i have seen are absolutely atrocious.



> Hey I have my wife's tattoo as my avitar


 
Cool. I like it. Good colour mix.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE:*

where abouts u located MR K?


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE:*

Im in Albury libs, a long way away from Brissy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE:*

lol, dam.


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 1, 2004)

*RE:*

Whys that mate? got a job for me?


----------



## angelrose (Dec 2, 2004)

*RE: one more*



> lol, well thay must mean something to u so they can't b that shyte.



That they do Lib, especially the last one, it represents my name, angel rose. the butterflies represent a freedom of all things, expression and speech the most important to me, and the flowers represent the 3 stages of growth i have passed in my life so far, and im sure there will be many more before im to wrinkle to recognise them lol....

Angel[/quote]


----------



## angelrose (Dec 2, 2004)

*RE: one more*

herptrader, i like that one, im a big fan of big colours!

Kris that is looking awsome, i have a bad habit of sratching off my black and Patsy (my tatooist and pres of the aussie tat assoc) gets the ****s with having to do over most of mine, im not happy with the flowers i had done last though as she colour outside the lines ALOT and im going to have to get it fixed, whats your mate like with fix up jobs Kris?

Angel


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: RE:*



Mr.K said:


> Whys that mate? got a job for me?



Yeah in about 1.5 years mate, when i turn 18, i have the snake pic already pinned on my wall. its bin there for a while now. its the best snake tat ever. though i can't b bothered to scan it in at this point in time. maybe tomorrow. pluss i want to be an indevidual so i plan to be one of very few with this tat.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 2, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE:*

Love celtic and tribal tatts....that's a beauty on this page and herptraders is cute but on the other tatt there only seemed to be like a snake skeleton or is there more to come?

The best way to be individual is draw it up yourself like Mr.K has and make sure the tattooist rips up the stencil...then nobody can have the same as you do.....


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 2, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Snake Tatts?*

im thinking about getting a snake tattoo so it looks like its wrapped around my arm


----------



## lutzd (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: ...*



angelrose said:


> Mr.K's pic, i had to bring it down to 800 x 600 as that is the max pix size for this site....



Actually, it's only the Forums that have a limit on the size of the pic.

Go here, in the "APS Discussion" forum : http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=111610#111610 for more information.

I originally posted it here, but it was too big and took over the thread!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2004)

*RE: Re: ...*

I've got the toughest tatt! :wink: hee, hee


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

hugsta said:


> > Anyway on the body mod thing, what makes a bloke wake up one morning and decide a couple of bolts through his willy is a good idea?
> 
> 
> Geeeez, I wouldn't pick on you for hanging a painting on your wall, so don't pick on me.....



the abbreviation LMAO just didnt cut the mustard this time....Thanks for the awesome laugh huggy!!!

P.s, i think it flew over alot of heads.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 2, 2004)

lol u mean that gold fish thingy moosey yeah thats deffently a toughy


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2004)

jimmy_the_kid said:


> lol u mean that gold fish thingy moosey yeah thats deffently a toughy



*Hell Yeah!!!! No copying anyone please!!! *:wink: :lol:


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 2, 2004)

*RE: Re: ...*



> there only seemed to be like a snake skeleton or is there more to come?



Yeah theres heaps more...a couple of snakes that turn into a bit of tribal fire at the bottom browns.


> whats your mate like with fix up jobs Kris?


Hes really good but unless your from perth there isnt much chance of getting it done as he is only over for two weeks and is booked out angel.


----------



## angelrose (Dec 2, 2004)

*RE: Re: ...*

OOHHH albury perth... yeah ummm bit far.... i thought you ment the one on the nsw/vic border lmao

thanks for the info lutzd


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 2, 2004)

*RE: Re: ...*

Yeah, i'm in Albury NSW/Vic border, but hes only over from perth for 2 weeks. What does "imao" mean angel.. hehe....bloody computer jargon gets me every time :?


----------



## Bryony (Dec 2, 2004)

*RE: Re: ...*

I LOVE TATTOOS!
i am hoping to get soon a huge tribal piece on my right side

the thing about tattoos is that there are 3 types of people
1 love them for their artwork
2 hate them.
3 like the fashion tattoo's........then hate it when they are older

i have loved them since i can remember and got my first one when i was16 and still no regrets....people always say to me .....'what about when your old..." i always reply with ' if i'm showing that much skin when i'm old....then go the granny me!' i will love them till the day i die


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 2, 2004)

*RE: Re: ...*

There's also the people who get tattoos that have either personal meanings such as star signs,or in dedication to a loved one,or for cultures that interest them eg Indian etc...

I also have people ask "but whatabout when you get older" and i say well i got my first one at 20 and am designing a new one now and i doubt that will be my last and i'm 35.So i say i've always loved tatts and when i'm older i hope they still look good and when i'm really old i really won't care and will probably still be proud of them.People can think waht they like,i couldn't give a toss.Many people instantly judge people just because they have tattoos,yet they know nothing about the person themselves....pretty lame if you ask me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 2, 2004)

*RE: Re: ...*

I agree Browns, those who judge are usually just boring prudes, no variety, so called "sheep" of society. Wouldn't know culture if it jumped up and bit em on the freckle. I got my first when i was seventeen, and have had about 4 years in between each one and they all have a graet meaning for me. I'm 29 now and will be definately be getting more....just don't know when and where yet. They bring back memories and also remind me of the places i have been and the stories that go with them.


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 2, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

I am not going to read all of the replies as there are 83 at present so all I can say is congrats on your new tatts u are getting Mr K. I have a couple of tatts and will be getting more next year. Can't wait....  They are just as addictive as reptiles.....


----------



## Greebo (Dec 2, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*

People always say "But you have them for the rest of your life." but it's hard to explain to them that once you have them , you realise it's not such a big deal.
And women always get "What about when you are old?" which I have always found to be niave. Do they think that their Grandma never got up to a bit of mischief when she was younger. Why do kids always think they are the first person in history to do something a bit 'naughty'?


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 2, 2004)

*RE: Snake Tatts?*



> congrats on your new tatts u are getting Mr K


 thanks Diamond P. post them when ya get em, i love looking at others ink. The probs with getting em on your back too is that ya end up with a stiff neck for the next 6 months trying to look at em!! :shock:


----------



## Nome (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah, personal meaning. I only have one at present on my ankle, but my Christmas present to myself is 2 tatoos, small ones. One a P.metallica- the most beautiful tarantula in the world, and one will be of my S.crassipes girl, Phoebe, my fave Australia species of tarantula. Small size, on two different spots on my back.

Each to his own, who really cares what other people want to get on their own bodies?


----------



## OuZo (Dec 2, 2004)

oohhhh nomi i didnt know you had one! i wanna see on sat!


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 2, 2004)

> my Christmas present to myself is 2 tatoos, small ones. One a P.metallica



Is that a Hetfield or Ulrich linage? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OuZo (Dec 2, 2004)

lol


----------



## hugsta (Dec 2, 2004)

Here is a pic of mine, not a good piccie but you get the idea. Can't wait to get another one.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2004)

Mr.K said:


> > my Christmas present to myself is 2 tatoos, small ones. One a P.metallica
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Hetfield or Ulrich linage? :lol: :lol: :lol:



Exactly what I was thinking :lol: That's one HEAVY spider man :lol: :wink:

Watch yourself Naomi with Zoe at the other end of that camera! Those photo's will come back to haunt you! :wink: :lol:

I've always wanted to get another goldfish tatt. Maybe a great big guppy on my upper arm would look cool! :wink: Although I have seen a pretty hot looking tatt of a bucket of chips I could get done on the other ankle :lol: :lol:......... Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 2, 2004)

Nar Moose, just go the "W" on each bumcheeck :lol:


----------



## Greebo (Dec 2, 2004)

WoW..what a great idea!


----------



## angelrose (Dec 2, 2004)

> Nar Moose, just go the "W" on each bumcheeck


Angel doesn't get it........*?*


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 2, 2004)

I have 2 at the moment. A red back spider on my ankle and a white tiger on my back with scenery around it. My next one will be HUGE!!!! (Wife permitting)...........


----------



## peterescue (Dec 5, 2004)

Considered it but could never come up with an image that I could live with forever. Seen some on other people but they are on them already. I wouldnt want a repro. 
I dont like the fashion ones. they look half hearted and pretty lonely after a while. I also find the ones that women get on the small of there backs weird. What is it, a mantle piece. Maybe the house rules could be printed there or episodes from a favourite book. Guiness book of record facts. Its all to do with personal taste and MRK is equally as bad as those he derides. He also cannot see past the superficiality of other people. 
You'd be surprised what some of those vanilla looking people get up to.
Some people pay money to buy an art work while others pay money to become one. Ones about owning a piece of art and the other is about owning yourself.
On the aging thing. So todays dolphin is tomorrows humpback whale. Theres a nice tat museum in Japan. Whole skins preserved.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2004)

> Quote:
> 
> Nar Moose, just go the "W" on each bumcheeck
> 
> ...



I'll spell it out again for you Angel.

W o W

Get it now?


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 5, 2004)

heres my recent tats im hoping to get a few words on me for chrissy i want to get "Such as life" cause im a ned kelly nut im probley getting it on the back of my neck


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 5, 2004)

> I also find the ones that women get on the small of there backs weird. What is it, a mantle piece.


I look at those as a trail to adventure!!! I used to like them and still do but nearly every chicky with a tatt has one there,i guess it's a fashion thing which can also have it's own meaning....


----------



## kevyn (Dec 5, 2004)

If anyone wants to see some unreal tattoos, check out www.darkimages.com and go to Paul Booth's gallery. I'm not much for his satanist shtick, but he's one of the best around. Check it and prepare to be amazed.


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 5, 2004)

yeah, Booth is a legend in the tattoo game.


> Its all to do with personal taste and MRK is equally as bad as those he derides. He also cannot see past the superficiality of other people.


.... :roll: Utter mumbo jumbo super Pete lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

the gecks look nice jimmy, though i think u could of gone better then that dragon IMO.


----------



## angelrose (Dec 6, 2004)

Greebo said:


> > Quote:
> >
> > Nar Moose, just go the "W" on each bumcheeck
> >
> ...



AAHHHHHHH!!! Now i feel stoooopid. lmao

Mr K, LMAO stands for laffin my ar$e off

As for what happens when you get older, well, i hope to never regret anything i have ever done, and nothing so far seems to cross that, my tats all mean something to me that i want to remember, so that when im old, i still remember my quest for freedom of expression and the feelings that led me to each design, it's like a photograph that can never be lost.

Angel


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for that angel, i have been sitting here for days trying to figure it out...lol.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 6, 2004)

hehehe i have been doing the same for years but still have no real answer....it's out there ,just haven't found it yet :?:


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 11, 2004)

well, here is the first stage done....I wont lie.........I was nearly :cry: by the 9th and last hour. you should see the bruising now ...lol(not)!! :evil:


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 11, 2004)

You had all that done at once....i would want some good medication if i got something that big in one go,9 hours...stuff that :shock:


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 11, 2004)

5hrs 1st session, - 45 min break - 4 1/4 second. hehe, man it was absolute agony i tell ya!! i was so tender just from the outline. i really wanted to turn around and smack him for makin me go for so long but he kept tellin me "only another 20 mins"........for about 2-3 hrs (last sesh). I am meant to be gettin the next sesh tmoz but i head into surgery on Tues and dont wanna risk the golden staff so i'll wait a month or two to finish off.


----------



## Ricko (Dec 30, 2004)

here is a pic of one of mine.


----------



## Ricko (Dec 30, 2004)

dam it didnt turn out right alwell


----------



## Possum (Dec 30, 2004)

Greg, you got a bit of a hammering...
Mr K, that looks way painful, how did you sit there that long? I do not have one (I am too scared) but I sat with my fiance while he had a skull and cross bones done on his neck and it was bleeding everywhere and the guy was going for bone, it was awful. There is also a lot of scar tissue and these guys were supposedly highly recommended. :roll:


----------



## Jarvis78 (Dec 30, 2004)

looks funkin sick mr.k. :twisted:


----------



## Pinkie (Dec 30, 2004)

bryony's newest tatt will be my favourite!!!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 30, 2004)

mrk ur a nutter when i was getting mine only took 2 hours ish and i had a break every 10 minutes lol ur back is such a painfull place to get it on i noticed alcohol helps alot tho just an idear for next time lol


----------



## Gregory (Dec 30, 2004)

Possum said:


> Greg, you got a bit of a hammering




Yeah, nothing unusual about that Poss. I gave up in the end. I knew they wouldn't get the joke. It went over like a lead balloon.


----------



## Already_Gone (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is my tat... she took about an hour but that is enough for me!! I dont know how you can sit there for 2 days straight havin that done to ya!!


----------



## hugsta (Dec 30, 2004)

> Yeah, nothing unusual about that Poss. I gave up in the end. I knew they wouldn't get the joke. It went over like a lead balloon.


Are you having a go at us slow ppl are you Greg.... :wink:


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 30, 2004)

> Mr K, that looks way painful, how did you sit there that long?


determination Possum, lol. I really dunno how i did it - truth is, it was agony, was close to tears and punching the tatooist out in the end.....seroiously i was starting to lose it a bit eh. 
thanks Jarvis, ive got alot to do and am hoping to finish it of pretty soon.....and oh Jimmy your right about being sensitive, but i reckon that the grog makes it worse - dunno why but i had my first one done while full blown intoxicated and i reckon it hurt more hehe, probably all psyc though.


----------



## hugsta (Dec 30, 2004)

Mine took 3 hours straight, no breaks...I thought that was bad. I would hate to be your back right now.....ouch.


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 30, 2004)

i'm hoping to get more done tomorrow huggy, i invested in a 30gram tube of "emla" - numbing cream hehe. its like a local for skin and the chemist told me it lasts for 1 hour (full on horse plop man....it lasts for 15 mins if that) i tested it out today before my second session got cancelled. $75 bucks a tube. might have to go for small sessions from now on...lol :wink:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting sumthing tattooed on the back of my lower leg. Anybody got there done? Is it painful? I didnt think it would hurt as much as other places 'cause its pretty much just meat. My brother got a tattoo over his adams apple and he said that hurt quite a bit.


----------



## hugsta (Dec 31, 2004)

I have heard of that stuff MrK but was told it was crap by a freind who a tattoo done on her groin area. As it was her first I thought she might not have realised that it worked as she wouldn't have known the difference in pain levels, if you know what I mean.


----------



## hugsta (Dec 31, 2004)

> My brother got a tattoo over his adams apple and he said that hurt quite a bit.


Why would you want one there..... :?


----------

